# Mikio Nishiuchi's Yawara/Kubaton Katas



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 26, 2007)

I remember Century selling a video recently by Nishiuchi Sensei that covered kata and bunkai on either the yawara or the kubaton.
Does anyone have a link to it to buy it or read about it?
The Century site does not have it and I can not find it with Google on any other site.

AoG


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Aug 31, 2007)

Go to http://www.centurymartialarts.com/D...itemguid=804226e9-fd70-41ec-bd0b-7117ca493bca

It's Vol 8: Intro to Shu-chu Weaponry.  The new Century website is nice, but some things are hard to find.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 31, 2007)

Thank you so much!
I looked everywhere for that and looked right over it.

AoG


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Sep 1, 2007)

No prob.  It took me 2 days (literally) to find the Tom Sipin Doce Pares Eskrima videos.  I knew they had them because I had just ordered one over the phone, but it was a bear to find on the site.


----------

